# Victory Hops



## AndrewQLD (10/12/05)

Well here is the living proof, my Victory hops have started to flower this year (2nd season). It will only be a small crop but it just shows even this far from Vic you can get results.


----------



## Batz (10/12/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Well here is the living proof, my Victory hops have started to flower this year (2nd season). It will only be a small crop but it just shows even this far from Vic you can get results.
> View attachment 5124
> 
> View attachment 5125
> ...




Looks great Andrew , well done.
Now you have a spare cutting?  I am sure I could find a spot to cultavate some hops here  

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/12/05)

I think I could organise a Victory and a POR if you would like Jeff  . I think they would grow pretty well in your area so long as you have a spot with plenty of daylight. I"ll take some cuttings and see if I can get them to strike and let you know.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (10/12/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> I think I could organise a Victory and a POR if you would like Jeff  . I think they would grow pretty well in your area so long as you have a spot with plenty of daylight. I"ll take some cuttings and see if I can get them to strike and let you know.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> [post="96832"][/post]​



Andrew, I'm inspired - didn't think you would get a flower that far north. Would love a cutting if you have a strike success & can spare one - no probs if you can't...

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (10/12/05)

:


AndrewQLD said:


> I think I could organise a Victory and a POR if you would like Jeff  . I think they would grow pretty well in your area so long as you have a spot with plenty of daylight. I"ll take some cuttings and see if I can get them to strike and let you know.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> [post="96832"][/post]​




Cheers Andrew ! :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Malnourished (11/12/05)

Victory? I've never heard of it... Do you have any info?


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/12/05)

> Andrew, I'm inspired - didn't think you would get a flower that far north. Would love a cutting if you have a strike success & can spare one - no probs if you can't...
> 
> cheers Ross
> [post="96837"][/post]​



Consider it done Ross.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/12/05)

Malnourished said:


> Victory? I've never heard of it... Do you have any info?
> [post="96901"][/post]​



The actual name of the hops is Victoria, the title of the thread was a play on words :huh: .

"A super alpha, high-yielding triploid variety. Grown in all Australian production areas since the early 1990s. About 750-800 tonnes of Victoria are produced. Because of its high alpha yields, Victoria can be sold at prices which achieve very economical bittering."


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (12/12/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> > Andrew, I'm inspired - didn't think you would get a flower that far north. Would love a cutting if you have a strike success & can spare one - no probs if you can't...
> >
> > cheers Ross
> > [post="96837"][/post]​
> ...



 :beer:


----------



## Malnourished (13/12/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> The actual name of the hops is Victoria, the title of the thread was a play on words :huh: .


Obviously a little too subtle for me :blink: 



AndrewQLD said:


> "Because of its high alpha yields, Victoria can be sold at prices which achieve very economical bittering."


They sure know how to make it sound delicious!


----------

